# Abroad?



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyone been abroad for IUI?

Am considering this as an option as we need donor sperm and it is so much less expensive abroad.

Has anyone done it? How was it? Which clinic did you use?


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Laura - I know of a few that have been to Czech Republic. They've either used the clinics sperm (200 euros - but anon) or imported sperm from banks such as eurpoean sperm bank or xytex (which is open donor) to Czech. Czechs rules and regs are quite strict though.

Or there is Serum in Greece?? Lots to choose from.

Might be worth having a look at the international board:

*International Boards ~ *CLICK HERE

   Mini xxx


----------



## HopefulPony (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello, 

We're not yet trying but are thinking of having treatment abroad, probably in Denmark - there's 3 reasonably priced clinics in Copenhagen - if you enquire with the Stork clinic they will send you a pack of info which is very very helpful, lots of good guidance on what to do  good luck!


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm planning to go to Copenhagen too.  I like the look of Stork, but am probably going with Copenhagen Fertility Center.  I've had a few blood tests over here - HIV, Hep b&C, rubella etc which are needed before I go over.  And I've just contacted CFC with an email to see what else I need to do to prepare and what should be my next step.  

I'm hoping to do it in May/June.  I really wanted to do it in May but that would put me in the 2ww for my first wedding anniversary and I really want to celebrate that with our saved bottle of champagne!    So might put it off until June!

CFC is SO much cheaper than over here.  I looked into a local clinic, one of the few that has no waiting list for donor sperm, and the first try would cost around £2000 for IUI then the sperm on top.  Subsequent tries would be a bit cheaper but still over the £1000 mark.  CFC will be £280 for the treatment and sperm together, plus air fares (between £50-200 for me) and a hotel.  If you live in London or somewhere else with good air links to Copenhagen, you might even get away with flying over in the morning, getting treatment and flying straight back.  Either way, it beats the prices over here!


----------



## bethany82 (Feb 1, 2011)

We planned to go to Denmark Cryos clinic to do IUI with a donor but the logistics just did not work out.  One a certain day of the month I had to call them then be in Denmark 2 days later.  The prices of a last minute flight were just crazy and it wasn't working out any cheaper than going private in Edinburgh.  So that's what we are doing now, no sucess yet though. Hope this helps.


----------

